# Round:1 Game:6 Spurs @ Kings



## TheRoc5

http://www.nba.com/games/20060505/SASSAC/preview.html
San Antonio at Sacramento 10:30 pm EDT Western Conference First Round Spurs lead, 3-2 

SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) - The San Antonio Spurs want to play their next home game against the Dallas Mavericks. 

The top-seeded Spurs can close things out against the eighth-seeded Sacramento Kings in Game Six of their best-of-seven series of the Western Conference first-round matchup on Friday at Arco Arena. 

The Spurs can make their 10th semifinal appearance in the last 11 years and reduce the period of rest for the fourth-seeded Mavericks, who advanced after a 102-76 rout of the Memphis Grizzlies on Monday to complete a four-game sweep. 

If San Antonio advances, it will host Dallas in Games One and Two of the West Semifinals. 

Thanks to 27, 24 and 21 points from Manu Ginobili, Tim Duncan and fellow All-Star Tony Parker, respectively, the Spurs posted a 109-98 victory over the Kings in Game Five on Tuesday for a 3-2 advantage in the series. 

Bruce Bowen scored 16 points and Michael Finley added 10 off the bench for San Antonio, which shot 57 percent (39-of-68) overall. 

In order to force a decisive Game Seven, Sacramento will need another strong effort from Bonzi Wells, who collected 38 points and 12 rebounds in Tuesday's loss. He is leading the team in points (24.4) and rebounds (12.2) in the series. Defensive stopper Ron Artest added 24 points and five steals. 

If necessary, Game Seven will be Sunday in San Antonio. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 
Sacramento Kings - Regular Season 
Record: 44 - 38 ( .537) 
Standings: Fourth, Pacific 
At Home: 27 - 14 
On Road: 17 - 24 
Last 10: 8 - 2 
Streak: W 3 


Playoffs 
PPG: 107.2 Opp PPG: 100.2 
FG%: .513 Opp FG%: .449 
RPG: 39.0 Opp RPG: 38.2 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 
Playoffs 
PPG: 100.2 Opp PPG: 107.2 
FG%: .449 Opp FG%: .513 
RPG: 38.2 Opp RPG: 39.0 
Regular Season 
PPG: 98.9 Opp PPG: 97.3 
FG%: .454 Opp FG%: .454 
RPG: 40.5 Opp RPG: 42.1 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 100.6 Opp PPG: 93.2 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .475 
RPG: 40.8 Opp RPG: 37.6 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 99.9 Opp PPG: 96.2 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .473 
RPG: 37.8 Opp RPG: 40.9 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 5 20.4 3.2 4.8 
Duncan, T. 5 19.0 9.8 2.8 
Ginobili, M. 5 16.0 4.6 4.2 
Barry, B. 5 10.4 2.4 2.4 
Finley, M. 5 10.4 3.0 2.2 
Mohammed, N. 4 8.5 5.3 0.3 
Bowen, B. 5 6.2 1.6 1.6 
Horry, R. 5 5.6 3.0 1.0 
Nesterovic, R. 5 5.0 5.0 0.2 
Udrih, B. 4 4.5 0.8 2.0 
Van Exel, N. 4 4.0 1.3 1.8 
Oberto, F. 3 1.0 1.0 0.0 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Wells, B. 5 24.4 12.2 1.4 
Artest, R. 4 19.0 5.5 2.8 
Bibby, M. 5 16.2 3.8 5.6 
Martin, K. 5 13.6 5.2 0.6 
Miller, B. 5 10.4 2.8 2.8 
Abdur-Rahim, S. 5 9.2 4.2 0.8 
Thomas, K. 5 5.8 4.8 1.6 
Williamson, C. 2 3.5 0.5 0.0 
Hart, J. 4 2.0 0.3 0.8 
Garcia, F. 5 2.0 0.2 0.0 
Potapenko, V. 3 0.7 0.3 0.0 
Price, R. 3 0.0 0.0 0.0 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bibby, M. 82 21.1 2.9 5.4 
Artest, R. 56 17.6 5.1 3.6 
Miller, B. 79 15.0 7.8 4.7 
Wells, B. 52 13.6 7.7 2.8 
Abdur-Rahim, S. 72 12.3 5.0 2.1 
Martin, K. 72 10.8 3.6 1.3 
Thomas, K. 82 9.1 7.5 2.0 
Garcia, F. 67 5.6 2.8 1.4 
Williamson, C. 37 3.4 1.8 0.4 
Hart, J. 66 3.3 1.1 1.1 
Potapenko, V. 33 2.5 1.9 0.3 
Price, R. 29 2.1 0.5 0.4 
Sampson, J. 12 0.8 1.5 0.4 
Head Coach: Rick Adelman 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sat., Apr. 22 SAS, 122 SAC, 88 San Antonio 1-0 Box Score Recap 
2, Tue., Apr. 25 SAS, 128 SAC, 119 San Antonio 2-0 Box Score Recap 
3, Fri., Apr. 28 SAC, 94 SAS, 93 San Antonio 2-1 Box Score Recap 
4, Sun., Apr. 30 SAC, 102 SAS, 84 Series Tied 2-2 Box Score Recap 
5, Tue., May. 02 SAS, 109 SAC, 98 San Antonio 3-2 Box Score Recap 
6, Fri., May. 05 SAC SAS First Round 
7, Sun., May. 07 SAS SAC if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule


----------



## TheRoc5

Tonights huge, not only do we have a chance to send the kings packing but we need some rest before we play dallas for the west finals...tonights going to test a true heart of a champion and if we wana repeat tonights crucial. no numbers like were 6-0 in the last three seasons when we can eliminate a team on the road, matters. we need to leave it all on the floor tonight. i hope nve really steps it up tonight. we need 20 plus games from our big 3 as well. duncan needs to touch the ball almost every time we get the ball.
Prediction
Kings 102
Spurs 98
i hope im wrong GO SPURS GO


----------



## CbobbyB

Ginobili *has* to play good tonight..if he doesnt, we lose. bottomline.


----------



## hi im new

again, to win this game, we must REBOUND. we should do to bonzi wells what we did to amare stoudamire, let him play but dont let the team get involved. an occasional double team would be nice though.


----------



## edwardcyh

TheRoc5 said:


> Prediction
> Kings 102
> Spurs 98
> i hope im wrong GO SPURS GO


I hope you are wrong too. Beating SAC in enemy territory is what Spurs really needs right now, both mentally and physically. I am sure the players are getting down on themselves for not being able to win games on the road thus far in the playoffs, and they can certainly use some rest before round 2.

A win here is HUGE for the team morale.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

hi im new said:


> Avery Johnson's the dirtiest player EVER...I played him 1 on 1 once, and he pulled my shorts down, then as I bent down to pull them back up, he threw the ball off my head, caught it back, ran to the rim and did a 360 dunk.
> 
> Thats just ****ed up.


That sig is hilarious!
:cheers:


----------



## VeN

gl spurs


----------



## spursgospurs

Huge game tonight and I can't go out to watch it. Hello, again, ESPN gamecast.  

Timmy is truly "back". Here is the gameplan: Rebound, Duncan, Ginobili, do something about Wells. 

Go Spurs!!


----------



## CbobbyB

the Spurs look ready.
they were in the tunnel goofing off...thats a good thing i guess.


----------



## TheRoc5

almost game time


----------



## hi im new

oh yeah, heres the ultimate game plan, shut the fans up. quiet fans = quiet beacause the spurs are blowing out the kings

i just hope that can happen :clown:


----------



## TheRoc5

plz cavs no over time


----------



## hi im new

tis ok mon , ill keep u updated if they go to overtime


----------



## hi im new

shot clock violation on the first spurs possesion


----------



## CbobbyB

damn...cmon SA


----------



## hi im new

spurs steal the ball back robert horry shoots a three, and it goes out of bounds


----------



## hi im new

tim with the lay up and foul


----------



## TheRoc5

man i wana watch the game...o no OT CAVS GAME


----------



## hi im new

lmao, OT!


----------



## TheRoc5

update me man


----------



## CbobbyB

damn overtime games.


----------



## Pacersthebest

I wanted to say hi and give my support for TheRoc5's team. Goodluck Spurs.


----------



## Pimped Out

the wizards/cavs overtime is worth watching more than this games first quarter.


----------



## TheRoc5

Pacersthebest said:


> I wanted to say hi and give my support for TheRoc5's team. Goodluck Spurs.


thanks man :cheers: your welcome here any time


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> the wizards/cavs overtime is worth watching more than this games first quarter.


not to me


----------



## TheRoc5

wats score


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> the wizards/cavs overtime is worth watching more than this games first quarter.


*EXACTLY* 

Unlike most of ya'll, I have the choice, but I still chose to watch the wizards/cavs game. Thist has been one helluva series. Go Wizards!


----------



## TheRoc5

thank God for espn 2!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> the wizards/cavs overtime is worth watching more than this games first quarter.


hell yea


----------



## hi im new

the spurs have 4 turnovers and kings have 5, at least thats wat i heard, spurs up 12-8


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> wats score


according to my super secret sources, 8 to 12 spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> wats score


Spurs 12
Kings 8


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> according to my super secret sources, 8 to 12 spurs


sports.yahoo?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> sports.yahoo?


first you give me away while i was undercover, now you expose my secret sources. you would not make a good secret agent.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> first you give me away while i was undercover, now you expose my secret sources. you would not make a good secret agent.


Or I'd make the greatest secret agent ever!...I mean...how else do I know so much about you? Dun Dun Dun!



Dun Dun!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Or I'd make the greatest secret agent ever!...I mean...how else do I know so much about you? Dun Dun Dun!
> 
> 
> 
> Dun Dun!


you would make a good double agent, but you are a damn traitor, turning over your mod to those damn commies.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 14
Kings 13
We look pretty good just not getting some shots down that we usally make


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> you would make a good double agent, but you are a damn traitor, turning over your mod to those damn commies.


Are they commies pimped out? Or are they just undercover? Maybe you're the commie!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> Spurs 14
> Kings 13
> We look pretty good just not getting some shots down that we usally make


you discover the game on espn2?


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> you would make a good double agent, but you are a damn traitor, turning over your mod to those damn commies.


wtf ok im really lost now :rotf:


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> you discover the game on espn2?


ya u new about it? how dare you not tell me :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya u new about it? how dare you not tell me :curse:


Cause he's a commie...duh...


----------



## TheRoc5

o come on bs foul call


----------



## TheRoc5

so far bowens been pretty effective on defense


----------



## TheRoc5

good play by nve


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Are they commies pimped out? Or are they just undercover? Maybe you're the commie!


i have photographic proof you are in cahoots with the russkies


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 22
Kings 20
We would be up by a little bit more but some shots that go down havent


----------



## TheRoc5

nice finish to the cavs game


----------



## TheRoc5

nve bad pass


----------



## TheRoc5

by the way if any one wants to visit the hip hop fourm and vote for my team, im down by 1 vote. coughvote4mecough


----------



## CbobbyB

Go SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

some bad Tos


----------



## CbobbyB

damn Brent!!!


----------



## hi im new

manu with a nice steal


----------



## TheRoc5

bill walton :no:


----------



## CbobbyB

i have a feeling this is going back 2 SA.


----------



## TheRoc5

can we get a stop?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Omg! That's undoubtedly me too! I mean look at it! That's definitely my purely white head with the words "EZ" printed on the side.

Psyche! That's me on one of my missions...does this look familiar, pimped out? 










Let me just tell ya, it was not a good idea to have your name tag say your actual name. See mine? That's how you disguise yourself!...I just wish my head didn't have my name printed on it...


----------



## TheRoc5

ouch tim duncans freethrows


----------



## CbobbyB

i want a blow out. enough with these close games


----------



## TheRoc5

that was a horrible defensive possesion, come on who leaves bibby wide open for 3? i mean come on. and lets give duncan the ball again


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> i want a blow out. enough with these close games


dont worry we will see a blow out come sunday against the mavs


----------



## Pimped Out

they completely lost bibby on that last play




ezealen said:


> Omg! That's undoubtedly me too! I mean look at it! That's definitely my purely white head with the words "EZ" printed on the side.
> 
> Psyche! That's me on one of my missions...does this look familiar, pimped out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just tell ya, it was not a good idea to have your name tag say your actual name. See mine? That's how you disguise yourself!...I just wish my head didn't have my name printed on it...


who the hell is pimped out.


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> they completely lost bibby on that last play
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell is pimped out.


your back to being red!


----------



## TheRoc5

parker and 1


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> your back to being red!


your still pink!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> they completely lost bibby on that last play
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell is pimped out.


Right...I get it...I won't blow your cover. 

I WON'T TELL EVERYONE THAT YOUR PIMPED OUT! I CAN KEEP YOUR SECRET PIMPED OUT! YOU CAN COUNT ON ME PIMPED OUT! NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW YOUR PIMPED OUT PIMPED OUT!


----------



## CbobbyB

i dont even wanna watch this game..too nervous


----------



## TheRoc5

great defense :clap:


----------



## CbobbyB

YESSS!!!!! Shareef has 3 fouls!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Right...I get it...I won't blow your cover.
> 
> I WON'T TELL EVERYONE THAT YOUR PIMPED OUT! I CAN KEEP YOUR SECRET PIMPED OUT! YOU CAN COUNT ON ME PIMPED OUT! NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW YOUR PIMPED OUT PIMPED OUT!


dont make me give away your secret identity... timvp


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> i dont even wanna watch this game..too nervous


Oh yeah...the game...that's what this thread was about...


----------



## TheRoc5

bad offense :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> dont make me give away your secret identity... timvp


Alrite, that was cold pimped out. That was just uncalled for. I don't wanna play with you anymore! WAAAAAH!


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> dont make me give away your secret identity... timvp


 :rotf: 
who am i, i wana join lol


----------



## TheRoc5

i almost want to mute the tv...bill walton


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah...the game...that's what this thread was about...


yea lol..yall gettin' way off topic..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> :rotf:
> who am i, i wana join lol


It's all fun in games until you get called an illiterate, insencitive jerk 

BTW, ya'll hear he got suspended? He told someone to go kill himself....er "go slit your wrists" were his actual words.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> It's all fun in games until you get called an illiterate, insencitive jerk
> 
> BTW, ya'll hear he got suspended? He told someone to go kill himself....er "go slit your wrists" were his actual words.


i can neither confirm or deny...is that how u spell deny? or is it denie


----------



## CbobbyB

airball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i can neither confirm or deny...is that how u spell deny? or is it denie


Deny, roc...deny...

Anyways, why can't you confirm or deny if you heard about it?


----------



## TheRoc5

horry and 1!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Deny, roc...deny...
> 
> Anyways, why can't you confirm or deny if you heard about it?


if you were a mod you would no :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

artest questionable for return, sprained left ankle


----------



## TheRoc5

if we keep our defense with the same intensity as it is we should win this. some shots and calls havent gone our way and it seems like we should be up by more. look for manu to explode in the 2nd.


----------



## TheRoc5

again
i encourage any one to come to the hip-hop fourm and vote for my team lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> if you were a mod you would no :biggrin:


More nonsensical mod rules huh? Like crossing out offensive posts. As if everyone still isn't able to read it...


----------



## hi im new

ron artest will be playing in the 2nd heif


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> ron artest will be playing in the 2nd heif


where did you get that information?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> More nonsensical mod rules huh? Like crossing out offensive posts. As if everyone still isn't able to read it...


sometimes i cross them out because i either like the post or i think its funny so i dont think its completely worth deleting, but it has to be known it wasnt appropriate and people shouldnt make similar posts. plus people dont respond to crossed out comments.


and i can confirm that this is timvp's profile and i can confirm it gives his status as a poster.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/member.php?u=5058


----------



## hi im new

TheRoc5 said:


> where did you get that information?


he was warming up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> where did you get that information?


Communism, Roc...communism

Hi and Pimped Out are one of them, and I have my suspensions against Cbobby...you're the only one I can trust, Roc! And if I find out you're one of them! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Communism, Roc...communism
> 
> Hi and Pimped Out are one of them, and I have my suspensions against Cbobby...you're the only one I can trust, Roc! And if I find out you're one of them! :curse:


like i can spell communism less be one lol( i had to look below at your spelling )


----------



## CbobbyB

Blow Out!!!! :gopray:


----------



## CbobbyB

Bowen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 54
Kings 39
yes!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> like i can spell communism less be one lol( i had to look below at your spelling )


how can you be a "communism"....avoiding the subject, huh roc? Trying to through me off. Pretending to be an idiot....that's exactly what a communist would do in a situation like this! I have my eye on you!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ya know...I don't think I've made an on-topic post yet in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> like i can spell communism less be one lol( i had to look below at your spelling )


my browser has a built in spell checker. kinda like the one in microsoft word (it underlines the misspelled word and you can right click to look at options on how to spell it).

the last thing we need is someone to get hurt in a 16 pt game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That was clearly a foul...why's the crowd booing?

Oh no! The on-topicness! It burns!


----------



## CbobbyB

17-1 run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> how can you be a "communism"....avoiding the subject, huh roc? Trying to through me off. Pretending to be an idiot....that's exactly what a communist would do in a situation like this! I have my eye on you!


i have my eye on you...mybe your the one thats trying to make us believe your not a comi..putting blame on others...i know your secret


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> how can you be a "communism"....avoiding the subject, huh roc? Trying to through me off. Pretending to be an idiot....that's exactly what a communist would do in a situation like this! I have my eye on you!


actually the communist would run around blaming everyone else. like the kids who farts and starts blaming on the guy next to him.


----------



## TheRoc5

ouch manu...looks like hes ok


----------



## CbobbyB

Gino will be fine..no worries.....i can see the Kings making at least 2 more runs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i have my eye on you...mybe your the one thats trying to make us believe your not a comi..putting blame on others...i know your secret


Putting blame on others? Oh! You mean like you're doing now?!?!?! Dun Dun Dun!

Dun Dun!


----------



## CbobbyB

Ginobili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> i have my eye on you...mybe your the one thats trying to make us believe your not a comi..putting blame on others...i know your secret


i like the way you think


----------



## CbobbyB

its a "meltdown"


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> my browser has a built in spell checker. kinda like the one in microsoft word (it underlines the misspelled word and you can right click to look at options on how to spell it).
> 
> the last thing we need is someone to get hurt in a 16 pt game.


Ah, a 1337 speaker's worst enemy! What browser do you use? I find opera my favorite.


----------



## CbobbyB

by the way..What the hell are yall talking about??


----------



## Pimped Out

im really worried that someone is gonna get hurt, especially with ron ron in the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i like the way you think


Ofcourse you do...you're both communist. You're suppose to think the same!


----------



## mavsmania41

I almost ready to hype the I-35 series.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Putting blame on others? Oh! You mean like you're doing now?!?!?! Dun Dun Dun!
> 
> Dun Dun!


did you just watch a 1940s detective movie


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> by the way..What the hell are yall talking about??


Pleading ignorance huh? Commie!


----------



## TheRoc5

barry 4 3!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> I almost ready to hype the I-35 series.


its far from over


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> did you just watch a 1940s detective movie


No...but I did drink an energy drink...but that's beside the point! Quit trying to change the subject, ya commie!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Ah, a 1337 speaker's worst enemy! What browser do you use? I find opera my favorite.


i find windows is a flaming pile of ****. and you can turn off spellchecker if you want to go ub3r l337. Safari pwns opera. it even views pdf's without having to open adobe acrobat.


----------



## TheRoc5

o no tony dont be hurt


----------



## Pimped Out

alright guys, its time to get serious for a minute....... **** CAPITALISM!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i find windows is a flaming pile of ****. and you can turn off spellchecker if you want to go ub3r l337. Safari pwns opera. it even views pdf's without having to open adobe acrobat.


Windows? You mean IE?...even though windows is also a piece of ****...


----------



## mavsmania41

I just do not see the Kings having much left in this game.


----------



## TheRoc5

lets put parker on the bench for now


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> o no tony dont be hurt


just looks like he got the wind knocked out of him.


if the kings start to get frustrated, this game could be dangerous. the sooner we can put scrubs in and secure a win, the better.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> alright guys, its time to get serious for a minute....... **** CAPITALISM!


Damn straight! Totalitarism is the way to go! Especially when EZ is the leader! Muhuhaha!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Windows? You mean IE?...even though windows is also a piece of ****...


i mean windows. **** windows.


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> I just do not see the Kings having much left in this game.


you spoke to soon


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

mavsmania41 said:


> I just do not see the Kings having much left in this game.


Kings just brought the lead down to 14, and forced SA to call a timeout. We, as SA fans, have learned to never count a game over. Especially after that houston game...THAT NEVER HAPPENED! :curse:


----------



## CbobbyB

here comes that run


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i mean windows. **** windows.


Yeah...apple is really ALOT better. Thing is hardly anything supports apple. You almost HAVE to get windows...


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Kings just brought the lead down to 14, and forced SA to call a timeout. We, as SA fans, have learned to never count a game over. Especially after that houston game...THAT NEVER HAPPENED! :curse:


what houston game


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Kings just brought the lead down to 14, and forced SA to call a timeout. We, as SA fans, have learned to never count a game over. Especially after that houston game...THAT NEVER HAPPENED! :curse:


i could find you a video if that would help you remember what happened.

at your age, memory loss seems a bit weird. maybe you should get that looked.


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> what houston game


it was that one where tmac got a 4 pt play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i could find you a video if that would help you remember what happened.
> 
> at your age, memory loss seems a bit weird. maybe you should get that looked.


I doubt you'll be able to find a video of something THAT NEVER HAPPENED!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> it was that one where tmac got a 4 pt play.


He was playing ignorant. And it happened all so quickly I count it all as one-13 point play...atleast I would IF IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED!


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> it was that one where tmac got a 4 pt play.


was this a dream


----------



## mavsmania41

Well you know the the home team is always going to make a run. I remember game 1 of the wcf in 03.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I doubt you'll be able to find a video of something THAT NEVER HAPPENED!


are you sure, there is an entire sticked thread about it on the rockets forum. i could sticky one here for you.

it could be like the spurs' "remember the alamo" except more like "remember the time that tmac handed our ***es to us on a silver platter in 35 seconds"

and all you guys got as a consolation prize was some odd shaped trophy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> was this a dream


Yeah, apparantly a bunch of houston fans had a dream it happened, and convinced almost everyone else it did. Communism, Roc! Communism!

As if scoring 13 points in 30 seconds is possible! :rofl:


----------



## CbobbyB

if the Spurs dont win this game...


----------



## mavsmania41

Did you like game 7 last season in round 1 ?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Yeah, apparantly a bunch of houston fans had a dream it happened, and convinced almost everyone else it did. Communism, Roc! Communism!
> 
> As if scoring 13 points in 30 seconds is possible! :rofl:


whoa whoa whoa, when did i say anything about 13.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> are you sure, there is an entire sticked thread about it on the rockets forum. i could sticky one here for you.
> 
> it could be like the spurs' "remember the alamo" except more like "remember the time that tmac handed our ***es to us on a silver platter in 35 seconds"
> 
> and all you guys got as a consolation prize was some odd shaped trophy.


Your mind is so easily manipulated, Pimped Out! No wonder you fell to communism! The Fool!


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> Did you like game 7 last season in round 1 ?


did you like game 5 of 1999 finals? game 6 of the 2003 finals or the game 7 of the 2005 finals?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

mavsmania41 said:


> Did you like game 7 last season in round 1 ?


What?



I Start Fires said:


> whoa whoa whoa, when did i say anything about 13.


You didn't...but all those manipulated minds did...isn't that just absurd?!?!?! Oh wait...you're one of those foolish fools...


----------



## CbobbyB

Parker!


----------



## CbobbyB

damn here we go trading buckets


----------



## TheRoc5

put parker to rest, im going to have a heart attack, nve wont screw up a 20pt lead


----------



## mavsmania41

i'm talking to I start fires About the Mavs-Rockets series.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...we're already on page ten!...yet hardly any of this game thread was actually about the game...I duno if I should be proud or ashamed...ah f it! Let's just party!

banana dance! :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Your mind is so easily manipulated, Pimped Out! No wonder you fell to communism! The Fool!


do we need to go back to name calling, i think we discovered last time that i dont know whats too far when it comes to comparing people to 13 year old possibly suspended posters.



anyone else like games 1 through 6 of the 1995 WCF?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker!!!!!

He's getting too good at that!


----------



## TheRoc5

parker again from down town!!!


----------



## mavsmania41

I will say that as a fan of basketball, I respect the Spurs. I feel that the Mavs are closing hte gap and are now an elite team, with the direction of Avery Johnson.


----------



## TheRoc5

parker should be done for the night...im slightly worried about him


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> anyone else like games 1 through 6 of the 1995 WCF?


How about game 57 of the 1346 NCF? Classic!


----------



## mavsmania41

The Dallas Mavericks are just now commited to do whatever it takes to win. They change the offensive mindset, and let Nash go, because they knew for them to reach the next level he could not get them there.


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> I will say that as a fan of basketball, I respect the Spurs. I feel that the Mavs are closing hte gap and are now an elite team, with the direction of Avery Johnson.


yall are getting there but i still believe yall arent there yet.


----------



## mavsmania41

I feel that for the Mavs to get there, they have to do it in the playoffs. I feel that the Mavs are still maybe a year away from making the serious noise.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> How about game 57 of the 1346 NCF? Classic!


is that the one where this happened?


----------



## CbobbyB

i hope your ready Nick..


----------



## mavsmania41

But hey, I think Dirk and the team are going to give you guys their best shot, and see what happens. I just think the home court is really big if the Spurs and Mavs play.


----------



## CbobbyB

Bowen!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> is that the one where this happened?


Fool! They had no video recorders back then! But yes it is...

Which just raises so many question, pimped out...


----------



## Pimped Out

mavsmania41 said:


> i'm talking to I start fires About the Mavs-Rockets series.


you mean the game 7 the rockets forced after starting ryan bowen. im fine with it.


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> I feel that for the Mavs to get there, they have to do it in the playoffs. I feel that the Mavs are still maybe a year away from making the serious noise.


yep


----------



## mavsmania41

Both teams had great road records, up until the home stretch the Mavs had the best road record, but they droped 5 of the last 6 road games. I just heard them say the Spurs finished with the best.


----------



## CbobbyB

mavsmania41 said:


> But hey, I think Dirk and the team are going to give you guys their best shot, and see what happens. I just think the home court is really big if the Spurs and Mavs play.


its not over yet!!! the kings still can win :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Fool! They had no video recorders back then! But yes it is...
> 
> Which just raises so many question, pimped out...


then yes, i did like that game.


----------



## mavsmania41

But hey, at least The Mavs can say that was the biggest kicking in game 7 history.


----------



## CbobbyB

Big Shot Bob


----------



## mavsmania41

Then I had to watch the mavs just get frustrated with Steve Nash.


----------



## CbobbyB

I can smell it..i hope TP is alright...damn


----------



## Pimped Out

mavsmania41 said:


> But hey, at least The Mavs can say that was the biggest kicking in game 7 history.


at least we can say there shouldnt have been a game 7

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> then yes, i did like that game.


That still doesn't explain how you had video of it?!?!!?

Unless...it's not a video at all! You some how captured that moment in time, suspending it forever more in that small square of pixels!...that's exactly what a commie would do!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

parker with a mild right hip contusion and a deep thigh bruise


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That still doesn't explain how you had video of it?!?!!?
> 
> Unless...it's not a video at all! You some how captured that moment in time, suspending it forever more in that small square of pixels!...that's exactly what a commie would do!!!!!!!


yep the xbox 360 graphics are really good... i bet it was that


----------



## mavsmania41

I'm not to sure that, this is last year speaking. that the rockets might have matched up better with the Suns. The Mavs just got picked so bad by dirk and Amare. Then Nash was playing like a mad man.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> yep the xbox 360 graphics are really good... i bet it was that


Oh...well...ONLY COMMIES HAVE 360'S!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> That still doesn't explain how you had video of it?!?!!?
> 
> Unless...it's not a video at all! You some how captured that moment in time, suspending it forever more in that small square of pixels!...that's exactly what a commie would do!!!!!!!


or i traveled back in time in this here time machine










yeah baby, yeah!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> or i traveled back in time in this here time machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah baby, yeah!


So you are a spy!!!! A british, sex-obsessed spy to boot! That's exactly what a commie would be!

That...or this guy:


----------



## CbobbyB

damn Finley


----------



## TheRoc5

its time to give the ball to duncan


----------



## Pimped Out

mavsmania41 said:


> I'm not to sure that, this is last year speaking. that the rockets might have matched up better with the Suns. The Mavs just got picked so bad by dirk and Amare. Then Nash was playing like a mad man.


the rockets were successful against the suns last year. the "there shouldnt have been a game 7" thing is double edged. most people had us losing in 5 or 6 games. then there was that bad call in game 6 that cost us the game. my worries about playing the suns is the rockets had a lot of success against the suns by pounding the offensive boards and i could see jvg moving away from that in the playoffs so we could send guys back in transition.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> So you are a spy!!!! A british, sex-obsessed spy to boot! That's exactly what a commie would be!
> 
> That...or this guy:


no im not austin powers, i just used his time machine. im an american, sex-obsessed spy. and austin powers fought and spoiled many a communist plan.


----------



## CbobbyB

the kings still can come back


----------



## mavsmania41

I realy think the Rockets need to work on getting younger, I followed them last year, when I lived in the Woodlands.


----------



## CbobbyB

here they come


----------



## mavsmania41

I really only followed the Rockets as a second team, I liked the Toyota Center. I went to the MAvs-Rockets game last year back around christmas. I was a little surprised how the Houston fans would talk trash to me when the Mavs won that game by like 17.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

mavsmania41 said:


> I realy think the Rockets need to work on getting younger, I followed them last year, when I lived in the Woodlands.


Fallowed them where? The fountain of youth? That would be a good way to get younger...IF IT EXISTED!


----------



## Pimped Out

mavsmania41 said:


> I realy think the Rockets need to work on getting younger, I followed them last year, when I lived in the Woodlands.


they added athleticism in the front court with stro even though what the mavs series exposed in the rockets was they lacked athleticism in the back court. a josh howard type player in the draft with a more developed jump shot coming out of college would really help the rockets.


----------



## CbobbyB

here comes that 2nd run


----------



## TheRoc5

its only a 14 pt lead with 6 min left... put tim in and give him the ball..play a two man game with manu as well


----------



## mavsmania41

I stayed in a suburb of Houston dude. I was just saying from a casual observation I think the Rockets need a defensive lock down man.


----------



## CbobbyB

mavsmania41 said:


> I realy think the Rockets need to work on getting younger, I followed them last year, when I lived in the Woodlands.


the Rockets have a lot of slop on their bench that needs to be cleaned


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> no im not austin powers, i just used his time machine. im an american, sex-obsessed spy. and austin powers fought and spoiled many a communist plan.


Trust me, he was only pretending to. He's a double agent. Never trust a sex-obsessed spy! They are manipulated all too easy...as their forementioned title suggests...which is why I don't trust you...


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> I stayed in a suburb of Houston dude. I was just saying from a casual observation I think the Rockets need a defensive lock down man.


ok 
rockets
trade
tmac and yao
spurs trade
bowen 3rd rounder

spurs would look like
tony
manu
tmac
duncan
yao


----------



## CbobbyB

please guard Kevin Martin.


----------



## CbobbyB

Gino!!...damn..rest TP for Sunday


----------



## mavsmania41

I wonder if the Spurs could get them to buy into the defensive system.


----------



## CbobbyB

Tp!


----------



## CbobbyB

Oh Shizzle!!!!! I can feel it!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Who thinks a Clippers/Lakers series would be REALLY awkward? Every game will a home court game. So either home court advantage will be either totally eliminated, or the citie's favorite team will be given a totally unfair advantage! Not to mention alot of the casual NBA fans will be confused. Most of them abandoned the Lakers for the Clippers last season. Will they fallow the clippers or go running to the Lakers again? I really want to see L.A. take care of business against Phoenix, cause a LA/LA series would be some really intertaining television :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

Bye Bye Kings.


----------



## CbobbyB

:banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

we did it! We WOn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

did i mention that we won!! dallas here we come


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we did it! We WOn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Correct grammar would be "will win". We haven't won the game yet. Must I remind of that houston game that never happened?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Correct grammar would be "will win". We haven't won the game yet. Must I remind of that houston game that never happened?


there coach just threw the white towl in..im positive we won


----------



## Pimped Out

this thread has been one big temptation to abuse my mod powers and edit ezealan's posts


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> there coach just threw the white towl in..im positive we won


You seem to not remember that game that never happened. Remember? No one scored 13 points in 30 second! There's plenty of time left for them to come back! Just like the rockets didn't do!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> this thread has been one big temptation to abuse my mod powers and edit ezealan's posts


The ironic part is...I helped give you that power! What have I done??!?!?! I (helped) create a monster!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

so...whats up with that bet?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> so...whats up with that bet?


Oh yeah! EZ's winning!
EZ: 5-1
Roc: 4-2


Oh and...Dallas here we come!

It's ganna be great to be able to watch a spurs game that doesn't end at midnight for once! :biggrin: 

Hey, Roc! Know what time it is right? Time to dance like bananas! :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

its 1:17 i miss tejas


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah! EZ's winning!
> EZ: 5-1
> Roc: 4-2
> 
> 
> Oh and...Dallas here we come!
> 
> It's ganna be great to be able to watch a spurs game that doesn't end at midnight for once! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey, Roc! Know what time it is right? Time to dance like bananas! :banana:


and im so glad your winning it lol
o ya :banana: :clap: :cheers: Go Spurs Go


----------



## CbobbyB

:rbanana:


----------



## TheRoc5

great game thread everybody
200 plus


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah! EZ's winning!
> EZ: 5-1
> Roc: 4-2
> 
> 
> Oh and...Dallas here we come!
> 
> It's ganna be great to be able to watch a spurs game that doesn't end at midnight for once! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey, Roc! Know what time it is right? Time to dance like bananas! :banana:


i think he meant the bet with the kings fans


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Remember the banana dance club, Roc? Where everyone had a certain colored banana that they'd use whenever I declared a banana dance?...

We're the only ones left from that club


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> i think he meant the bet with the kings fans


yea..i did lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i think he meant the bet with the kings fans


Ah, well we win that bet too...cept you...youre still my hero though


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Remember the banana dance club, Roc? Where everyone had a certain colored banana that they'd use whenever I declared a banana dance?...
> 
> We're the only ones left from that club


the good old days...i feel we have like a new generation of posters


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> great game thread everybody
> 200 plus


I'd be suprised if more than a 1/4 of them were actually about he game


----------



## hi im new

YAY, we're finally out of ROUND 1!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Remember the banana dance club, Roc? Where everyone had a certain colored banana that they'd use whenever I declared a banana dance?...
> 
> We're the only ones left from that club


i think i had banana, but i never actually participated in a dance. i dont know if its the same banana or that was something older, but i know i had a banana at one point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Ah, well we win that bet too...cept you...youre still my hero though


That's abusing powers! I call a mod abuser! Mod abuser!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> That's abusing powers! I call a mod abuser! Mod abuser!


i was just editing out a personal attack on me


----------



## TheRoc5

pops so funny when we win big games

its time to heal up and look at tape


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i think i had banana, but i never actually participated in a dance. i dont know if its the same banana or that was something older, but i know i had a banana at one point.


Nah...well maybe...I made it like a month after the ginobilli club was made which was around the time you joined the site (March of last year) I don't think you were a poster here at that time though...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> i was just editing out a personal attack on me


Personal attack?!?!! You mean like when you called me TIMVP2?!?! I don't see that edited!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Personal attack?!?!! You mean like when you called me TIMVP2?!?! I don't see that edited!!!!


actually, i just called you timvp. 

besides, that one was funny.


also, i found this http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2547614&postcount=737


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hmmm...no I don't see a "I Start Fires" anywhere there...I do see a Pimped Out, but that couldn't be you!

It doesn't show it, but DaBobz also picked retardo...Dabobz...that's another guy we're missing, Roc!

Anyways, blue, red, and yellow are still alive! Banana dance! :banana:


----------

